# A tough one...



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Came home to find a cat on my partners bonnet. Do you think I am right in being unhappy? I understand the owner can't watch everything the cat does. 

Obviously its gone on there because it's warm.

What would you do?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stroke it


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I've seen lots of pictures of a hot pussy on a car bonnet, but never had one on mine.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Plug the car into the mains. Brand spanking new wash mitt to use then.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

extreme polishing and waxing needed so the cat just slides off!!!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Get a BB gun, shoot it every time it comes near the car it will get the hint eventually. Of course I am joking......or am I :lol:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Shug said:


> I've seen lots of pictures of a hot pussy on a car bonnet, but never had one on mine.


I can see a new thread coming


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cheers guys. Really helpfull. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

nothing you can do tbh. Would you risk firing a bb gun at it when you could equally hit the bonnet and cause damage? One of trhose things that just cant be helped as cats like warm areas. Must admit though, if anyone tried that with my cat I would quite happily adapt there fingers so they didnt work again:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Use nut oil or peanut butter on your lower plastics, it will attract dogs....the cat will then stay away...but you may get dog pee up the tyres etc....


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

When i was doing a 1 series earlier in the year i had just finished the bonnet (polishing) when next doors cat hoped onto the bonnet, it couldnt keep a grip so slid off but left minor scratches which i then had to polish out.. touch wood their cats have never gone near my car (possibly because i screamed at it when it went on the 1 series) but there isnt a lot you can do really other than shoo (sp?) them away in a way that doesnt cause them harm but gives them the message.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

water pistol, touch of lemon juice if you want to keep it away,
ideally get the cat before it gets on the car to be sure it doesnt scratch the car when you shock it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like i'll have to give a machine polish AGAIN then...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I get the same where I am mate. It's just one of these things.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> I get the same where I am mate. It's just one of these things.


^ about the only attitude you can have really.

I get the same too, although not as much on this car as I did on the TT (aluminium bonnet see). At the end of the day, it just ended up as a shoulder-shrugging motion, and remember to machine polish that area the weekend.

Cats will be cats at the end of the day....same as the birds who bomb us too....I'm starting to see a pattern of victimisation between the animal kingdom and out cars, am I not ??!!!!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

lift them off carefully then soak with a cup of water......

hopefully they will get the hint.....



(n.b. lifting them off doesn't cause scratches and a cup of water wont hurt them)


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

just one of them things those of us without garages have to deal with i suppos, i have paw prints on the car all the time but i have never yet caught the cat, god help it if i do!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> ^ about the only attitude you can have really.
> 
> I get the same too, although not as much on this car as I did on the TT (aluminium bonnet see). At the end of the day, it just ended up as a shoulder-shrugging motion, and remember to machine polish that area the weekend.
> 
> Cats will be cats at the end of the day....same as the birds who bomb us too....I'm starting to see a pattern of victimisation between the animal kingdom and out cars, am I not ??!!!!


Yeah exactly, if the cat is a neighbours you could lift or shoo it off but I wouldnt do anything further personally. But thats why I always opt for a dog.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have found cats on the roof of my last car, including my own.. I just lift them off, 
they don't understand that you dont want them there incase they scratch the car.. just see it as a warm place to lay down.. especially dark colours.

love cats too much to do anything other than lift them off... its not their fault..


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

squirt it with water.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Any cat sitting on my car's bonnet would soon be scared off by all the seagull sh!t flying around. As for my partners VW bonnet,it's like a wildlife sanctuary down there.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Stroke it


+1 It's only a little kitty cat :lol:
There's lots of little bird's footprints up my bonnet. If it's not one animal it'll be another.
I think it's funny when there's animal prints on the car.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Cats can remember things pretty well, give it some water and it wont do it again.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Cats hate Orange (not the colour!!)
If you have a drive then you could try spraying round it with a strong orange oil
It would need doing a sfter each rain shower though
Failing that try spraying the car with something that smells of orange,but you'd need to leave the product on the car so it smelt strongly enough to keep the cats away


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chemical guys hybrid v7..
orange smell, can still smell it after spray and buffing off.. 

when you walk past the car for a day or so you can smell oranges lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You have every right to be unhappy and mad. My neighbours cats are a pain the the butt and have damaged my bonnet with there games. A couple of years ago around this time of year I gave my car a really good going over and finished off with a coat of Collys 915. Overnight it rained and the next day my wife shouted me to look at my car and you could see where it jumped up onto the tailgate and walked up over the roof and then lost grip and slid down the winsscreen and then had a breakdance session on the bonnet and put 2 deep scratches right in the middle which went down to the primer. Griity paw prints everywhere and damage, I was rageing mad. The next stunt for the cats was to destroy a Winter Cover I had on a Pennine Folding Camper and they shreaded the sides and the top corners and the neighbours think its funny.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Start barking and howling at it. The neighbours might think your lift doesn't go to the top, and they may move. Job done.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

job done


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope the cat scratched the hell out of that bonnet when the water came down.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I hope the cat scratched the hell out of that bonnet when the water came down.


more than likely. glad its not my car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

What has to be considered is that animals are on a different level of thought and intelligence to us. The cat doesn't know you've just done X to your car and they shouldn't do that. Should your neighbours see you do such things you are not to know that they may report you to the likes of the rspca to which it is deemed as animal cruelty. Maybe next time the misses or friend leans against it or rests there hand on teh car you could throw a bucket of water at them to:speechles


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i heard that cats hate citrus. maybe use some sort of wax or something that smells of orange peel. an old lady near me puts orange peels in her flower beds and she said cats don't go near them.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope nobody like pigeons





There was 1 with a cat but its not very nice


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Your more likely to get more damage just using your car(hedges,carparks, stone chips,etc ) than you will from a cat !


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I found load of paw prints over my bootlid and where i had recently waxed it etc you could see scratches where the cat had slid and their natural instinct is to try and grip with their claws.

the result, 2 long scratches in the laquer down the rear wing. So pissed off. Srp hides it well but i know they're there.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> What has to be considered is that animals are on a different level of thought and intelligence to us. The cat doesn't know you've just done X to your car and they shouldn't do that. Should your neighbours see you do such things you are not to know that they may report you to the likes of the rspca to which it is deemed as animal cruelty. Maybe next time the misses or friend leans against it or rests there hand on teh car you could throw a bucket of water at them to:speechles


:thumb:

Exactly people KNOW what they are doing, animals dont, yet some really brave tough souls rather have a go at the animal....  COWARDS!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Bucket of water over the cat while its on the bonnet. It wont do it again. Owner shouldnt be too anoyed if they find out as it isnt really cruel on the cat, it just gives it a shock and wet furr for an hour.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Bucket of water over the cat while its on the bonnet. It wont do it again. Owner shouldnt be too anoyed if they find out as it isnt really cruel on the cat, it just gives it a shock and wet furr for an hour.


+ you get to polish out the scratches it leaves in it's haste to get away!


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I have just looked at my bonnet and it's full of cat hairs and blood! 

Looks like the cat has been having a fun time on my bonnet, just hope there's no damage


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Mmmm, think the bucket from 2nd or more storey was a bit extreme, that probably hurt a bit from that height.

I used to have a guest cat coming in at night through our cat flap for some dinner (cheeky git) He had a routine and normally came about 11:30 so I waited, when he went into the kitchen I followed and shut the door behind me. I'd also got a sprayer with water and orange juice in it to spray the cat with ready prepared. It got a fright getting locked in and probably did not appreciate the taste of cleaning itself after the sticky soaking. He has not been back. :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I don;t get half the cat loving responses on here. 

Don;t shoo it, don;t wet it, just allow the cat to do what it likes 

How many of you would feel the same if I encouraged my german shepherd to sit on your bonnet?

IMO if your going to have a pet, then you should keep it under control


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you cut up a lemon and put in in a stocking then rest it on the windscreen the cat won't come near the car... the citric acid makes them loopy :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you cut up a lemon and put in in a stocking then rest it on the windscreen the cat won't come near the car... the citric acid makes them loopy :thumb:


Hmmm, will have to give that one a try...

I used to spray orange oil all around my house to keep them away - worked for a couple of weeks, then they seemed to get used to it, and then back to normal.

I have never found a way to permanently keep them away - they adapt and then get used to it. Fortunately it's not too much of a problem for me.

Keep a spray bottle of water around - when you see them, spray them once. No need to do any more.

Unfortunately, some cats really won't learn. Don't stress about it. There is nothing the owner can do.

As as aside: my three-legged 14yr old cat goes all around the cul-de-sac meowing at peoples doors. He just wants attention from all the children. A few weeks later, a neighbour turns up at my door saying "is there a problem with your cat - he comes over and keeps sitting on our porch and we have to feed him. Are you not feeding your cat?"

My reply was "I feed him every day. He's an animal that wants attention. If you don't want him there, ignore him, don't feed him, and he'll go somewhere else. I could tell him off, but he doesn't speak English".

They weren't impressed. They have two children who play with him all the time, so they've made a rod for their own back really... they don't see it that way, and think that cat owners actually have some control.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

vroomtshh said:


> I don;t get half the cat loving responses on here.
> 
> Don;t shoo it, don;t wet it, just allow the cat to do what it likes
> 
> ...


Your assumption is that cat owners allow their cats to do anything. You're assuming that owners actually have control over cats. They don't.

Cats aren't like dogs, they aren't on leads, they basically live outside and do their own thing. They can't be trained as such.

Dogs can be trained, and they're not roaming the streets without their owners. Owners can be, and are responsible for them.

I have (had) both - I much prefer dogs, but mine died when next door decided he didn't like dogs, put poison all around his front lawn without telling anyone (to teach my dog a lesson he said) and my dog fell ill and died. All because my 12 year old daughter let him off the lead, and let him poo on his front lawn. She didn't clean it up, didn't tell anyone it happened (otherwise I would have cleaned it up) and it all kicked off.

Don't be nasty about it - it's not worth it - there is nothing you can reasonably do about cats - some neighbourhoods have lots of cat issues, some don't. Spray them with water - try the citrus methods, but don't get worked up by it. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> I don;t get half the cat loving responses on here.
> 
> Don;t shoo it, don;t wet it, just allow the cat to do what it likes
> 
> ...


^ in all honesty ?.....you'd be the first person I've EVER known to do that with a dog - confused.com

I agree to some extent with keeping your pet under control, but cats are a free-roaming animal, end of. It's always been the case, and always will be. Do I get annoyed when I see paw-prints on my car ?....hell yes. Off course I do - I don't spend all that money and time for some 'cat-artist' to put paw-prints across it....especially after they rummaged around the muddy garden too in Autumn/Winter times.

So, what do I do about it ?.... a) get angry, throw things at the animal, argue with the owners, and create god knows how much additional stress in my life, or b) take the easy option, accept it will happen, realise that as I clean my car every weekend it's only an extra bit of time added to polish out the marks left, and get on with my life ?

The choice is yours my friend, but believe me, I've chosen the anger and stress side of option a), and it just isn't worth it.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> ^ in all honesty ?.....you'd be the first person I've EVER known to do that with a dog - confused.com
> 
> I agree to some extent with keeping your pet under control, but cats are a free-roaming animal, end of. It's always been the case, and always will be. Do I get annoyed when I see paw-prints on my car ?....hell yes. Off course I do - I don't spend all that money and time for some 'cat-artist' to put paw-prints across it....especially after they rummaged around the muddy garden too in Autumn/Winter times.
> 
> ...


I'm not angry about cats. In fact I don;t think I;ve ever had one on my bonnet.

I was just pointing out that the cat lovers were out in force and in outrage at people squirting water at cats.

I do firmly believe though, that if you have a pet, then you should keep in under control. If its a neighbours cat, and they laughed it off (like has been mentioned above) then the neighbour would have more to worry about than the cat.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> I do firmly believe though, that if you have a pet, then you should keep in under control


Yeah because every cat owner has the time in the world to follow their cat around. Would you also moan if the cat sat on your fence? Or sat on your lawn?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah because every cat owner has the time in the world to follow their cat around. Would you also moan if the cat sat on your fence? Or sat on your lawn?


If you don't have time to follow it around, then don;t let it loose.

I'm not moaning about a cat sitting on my anything. I'm moaning about cat owners thinking that its ok for their cat so sit on my lawn/car/fence/head because they are 'free roaming creatures'

All domestic pets were free roaming at some point. Like I said, cat owners would be the first to complain if I let my dog sit on there fence (ridiculous I know) or S*it on there lawn. Yet they find it totally acceptable for their cats to dig up gardens, scratch cars and generally do as they please


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Andy G said:


> + you get to polish out the scratches it leaves in it's haste to get away!


Yes you do! with the piece of mind that you will never have to do it again 

I'm all for animal welfare. Have never purposely hurt an animal in my life. And never will. And i'll do all I can to prevent animals being in pain or prevent other people from hurting them.

But domestic animals need to be trained, you wouldn't let your child draw over your card would you? If you caught them at that you would tell them off. Only problem with a cat is if you tell it off all it will do is look at you as if to say wtf? so this is were the water comes in.

Most of our cats have had the water treatment at one time or another, never did them any harm and they then knew not to go near the car, so less chance of them getting run over.

Of course it will shock them at the time but they'll get over it in 30secs and you will have a cat free car forever.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> If you don't have time to follow it around, then don;t let it loose.


Are you a parent? Do you follow your kid around everywhere?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to mention a Dog runs out in front of you, you hit it and it smashes your bumper and you can trace the owner you can claim damages from them same for farm livestock 


Hit a cat however and you have no chance even though someone owns it.....







Ok the same can be said about pheasants and deer but they are wild....


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Are you a parent? Do you follow your kid around everywhere?


Yes I'm a parent and no I don't follow my child everywhere. But I can guarantee you that she wouldn't be on your car/fence/lawn

I'm also a pet owner. And my pets wouldn't be doing any of those either. Like I said already, everyone seems to think its fine for cats, but put any other animal in there and people would be freaking.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> I don;t get half the cat loving responses on here.
> 
> Don;t shoo it, don;t wet it, just allow the cat to do what it likes
> 
> ...


You cannot with cats, fact. Cats are a free roaming animal that cannot be controlled no matter how hard you try.



vroomtshh said:


> If you don't have time to follow it around, then don;t let it loose.
> 
> I'm not moaning about a cat sitting on my anything. I'm moaning about cat owners thinking that its ok for their cat so sit on my lawn/car/fence/head because they are 'free roaming creatures'
> 
> ...


Agree about the digging etc however, dogs would be just the same if they were in the same situation and dogs adhere to training exceptionally well ( albeit the odd one here and there of course ) Going on about letting a cat sit on your head is a touch ridiculous and ott bud tbh. Sure, they sit on a fence - What damage does that cause? They like being high up to look around. Now seeing a cow or rotweiler sat on your fence and you certainly would be freeking:lol: They may sit on a lawn, dumping on folks lawn I can understand can be annoying yes. Being on a car - As already mentioned, they go for the warmest spot. Its unstoppable unfortunately. A light spray with a water bottle or water pistol will shock them, damage your vehicle and then your even more cheesed off and its doubtful they will remember so they will be back. We have other cats in the area that keep coming in and eating our cats food. What do you do? They are entitled to go out ergo the cat flap. We even had a magnetic one fitted but seems that a few in the area have had the same idea. cant be stopped. Im a big fan of animals in general. Think dogs are fantastic, was never a cat fan but have warmed to it over the years. I think there are many a more pressing issues on this planet right now tbh.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

half fill a bottle with stones/pebbles and when the cat is on or better before, shake the bottle hard and the noise will scare it off

OR

get an rpg :devil:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> You cannot with cats, fact. Cats are a free roaming animal that cannot be controlled no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Agree about the digging etc however, dogs would be just the same if they were in the same situation and dogs adhere to training exceptionally well ( albeit the odd one here and there of course ) Going on about letting a cat sit on your head is a touch ridiculous and ott bud tbh. Sure, they sit on a fence - What damage does that cause? They like being high up to look around. Now seeing a cow or rotweiler sat on your fence and you certainly would be freeking:lol: They may sit on a lawn, dumping on folks lawn I can understand can be annoying yes. Being on a car - As already mentioned, they go for the warmest spot. Its unstoppable unfortunately. A light spray with a water bottle or water pistol will shock them, damage your vehicle and then your even more cheesed off and its doubtful they will remember so they will be back. We have other cats in the area that keep coming in and eating our cats food. What do you do? They are entitled to go out ergo the cat flap. We even had a magnetic one fitted but seems that a few in the area have had the same idea. cant be stopped. Im a big fan of animals in general. Think dogs are fantastic, was never a cat fan but have warmed to it over the years. I think there are many a more pressing issues on this planet right now tbh.


Man up you girl...... i once came back to a car of mine with a small kid sat on the bonnet, they were testing whos car alarms would go off..... They roam free so is that ok too? It wasnt recent car or id have made sure none of them did that again......

Ps didnt mean to thank you either.... lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just shoo them off and relax worst things than a cat sitting on a bonnet. Such a blame society we live in. 

If a dog runs out and you hit it your first thought should not be my precious bumper.

We should probably spray the kids and adults who open doors onto our cars too :lol: jeez we need to lighten up


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Man up you girl...... i once came back to a car of mine with a small kid sat on the bonnet, they were testing whos car alarms would go off..... They roam free so is that ok too? It wasnt recent car or id have made sure none of them did that again......
> 
> Ps didnt mean to thank you either.... lol


Finally someone understands what I was getting at.

I don't have anything against cats, nor do I really have any problems with them apart from the odd sh!t on the grass.
Its cat owners 'its in its nature' opinion that bugs the hell out of me.
As human nature varies very much, its very possibly in my nature to sit on car bonnets and sh!t in gardens, but I can;t see anyone finding it socially acceptable


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Man up you girl...... i once came back to a car of mine with a small kid sat on the bonnet, they were testing whos car alarms would go off..... They roam free so is that ok too? It wasnt recent car or id have made sure none of them did that again......
> 
> Ps didnt mean to thank you either.... lol


Extra thanks for me never the less
Next time im over I will bring our Lilly and et her have a sniff round the man cave:lol:



vroomtshh said:


> Finally someone understands what I was getting at.
> 
> I don't have anything against cats, nor do I really have any problems with them apart from the odd sh!t on the grass.
> Its cat owners 'its in its nature' opinion that bugs the hell out of me.
> As human nature varies very much, *its very possibly in my nature to sit on car bonnets and sh!t in gardens, but I can;t see anyone finding it socially acceptable*


Not socially acceptable but would be damn funny to see and even more humorous when old fred starts chasing you down the road, spade in hand and your still trying to draw your grippers back up:lol:


----------

